# Anyway to see uber map/surge on my PC?



## Abdul-rahman (Aug 8, 2017)

I currently have uber driver app on my phone
I am able to log in to uber website as driver on pc, but I cant see driving map?
anyway to see map on my pc so I can leave open while working on pc and see when surge happens and then go to phone?


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Nothing I know of, but you could also keep phone on uber zoomed out and then either keep phone nearby or use program to copy image to pc. side-sync works well on Samsung that's the only one i've tried

On a side note, it would be interesting to see a full map of US surges on a busy night light new years eve. - just for kicks.


----------

